# Has Bean -Kicker -Brew Parameters ?



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi there,

Have been experimenting a bit with my bean choices lately and have just got my hands on some of the Kicker 2014 Mk II from Has bean

Now I know it's not going to be to everyone's taste and has a reputation for being 'difficult' but I've found it rather special -I obviously like bright lively espresso.

Just thought I'd post my brew parameters in case its of any help to anyone else out there:

I'm using Miss Silvia pimped with an Auber PID and an MC2 grinder.

Boiler surface temp 105 C

Doseage: 18g ground

Extraction time 24-25 secs

Yield : 37g

The one thing I noticed was that I had to grind much coarser than my standard go-to set-up (Artisan Roast Janzsoon) -about 10 half-turns on the MC2, but the results are pretty nice, really zingy, I can still feel the effervescence on my lips !

I'm sure others will have refined this further to get more of the subtlety out but it might be a useful starting point. -unless I'm completely wrong !

Richard


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

sounds good, and if it tastes nice that's what counts!

check out the single origins from Has Bean too, they are better than the blends IMO.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I tried the earlier kicker and really enjoyed it. Bought a second bag of the same version and couldnt get the grind right so lost the lemon zing in the coffee

I might try a bag and see how the mythos deals with it


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Kicker is definitely my favourite coffee I've tried so far but I've probably not even tried 10 different beans on my set up yet though


----------

